# Ice fishing



## joseph ward (Jan 14, 2008)

Does any one know where I can purchase a blade for an ice king auger?


----------



## gunner1967 (Sep 27, 2007)

What size of auger is it and what does it look like might be able to help out, I'm a jiffy and strikemaster dealer so maybe help out.[/b]


----------



## joseph ward (Jan 14, 2008)

The auger is 8.5 inch, 3 hp.
I had found a couple on e-bay but I guess they were sold.
I will take a picture of it and try to up load it.
Thanks


----------

